# what type of ammo should I buy



## tlolesen (Dec 27, 2011)

I own a Ruger 9mm, a Rossi 357mag and a Mossburg 20gauge pump. I went to the buy ammo and found out I dont know anything about what I need. I want to buy ammo to have on hand when or if the hole world falls apart. I was wondering what is a good defense ammo for each of my guns that I could buy a few boxes of. When I went to the store there were so many GRAIN sizes and FMJ or hollow point and in 20guage there were several loads. Also I have been shooting for years just out in the desert around Phoenix and I usually just bought what was on sale. Thanks in advance for any help.:smt102


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

For the pistols, maybe try Hornady Critical Defense cartridges. (This may not be available in .357 Magnum, but you can use .38 Special instead.)
We use 00 ("double ought") buckshot in our home shotgun.


----------



## T-55A5 (Apr 27, 2011)

Steve M1911A1 said:


> For the pistols, maybe try Hornady Critical Defense cartridges. (This may not be available in .357 Magnum, but you can use .38 Special instead.)
> We use 00 ("double ought") buckshot in our home shotgun.


Hornady does have a Critical Defense 357 Magnum round


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

For hand guns both hollow point and FMJ, for shotgun either OO buck or combo loads which give a varied pattern #4 buck and OO buck in the same shell


----------



## cclaxton (Jul 10, 2011)

For the 20Ga shotgun, I recommend slugs and buckshot:
Many of the high-end slugs run very high velocity/pressure...These slugs won't break your shoulder, but get the job done: 50 rds - 20 gauge Centurion Rifled Slug | SGAmmo.com You can get a case of 250 for about $90. 
Then, get some #4 buckshot, like this one: 65084 - Ammo 20 Gauge Winchester Super-X Buckshot 2-3/4" #3 Buck 20 Pellets 1200 fps 5 Rounds Box. This is only $4/box-5, so you can buy a bunch. No need to spend a lot on "self defense" shotgun shells.

For the pistols, I like the following reasonable priced ammo. I don't think spending double the money for fancy self-defense ammo adds much value. Also, I don't believe in +P or +P+ ammo. I want the round the stay in the body, and not pass through and the standard pressure has a better chance of staying in the body.

As Steve said, the critical defense is a great round, but I find the prices a little too high. 
I recommend the following:
- Federal Premium 124gr (non +P) HST or Hydrashok.50 Rounds of Bulk 9mm +P Ammo by Federal - 124gr JHP HST Box of 50 only $32. 
- Winchester T-Series 147gr (Black Talon Design), Best Deal: $30/50: 50rds - 9mm Ranger RA9T 147 gr T-series | SGAmmo.com
Or, Winchester LE Bonded at same price: 50rd- 9mm Winchester Ranger LE grade Bonded HP RA9B | SGAmmo.com
- Hornady XTPhttp://www.natchezss.com/Ammo.cfm?contentID=productDetail&brand=HO&prodID=HO90242&prodTitle=Hornady Custom 9mm Luger 124gr HP/XTP 25/box
- Magtech 124grhttps://www.targetsportsusa.com/p-2863-magtech-guardian-gold-9mm-luger-124-grain-jacketed-hollow-point-ammunition.aspx Only $14/20. 
- SPeeer Gold Tip 124gr is another, but may as well buy critical defense at their price.

For .357mag, I found this link...seems like a good price. 25rd - 357 Magnum Critical Defense 125gr Hollow Point | SGAmmo.com I don't know much about .357 ammo, but this is critical defense ammo...can't go wrong.

Make sure you shoot enough to know that the rounds will work reliably in your firearms. I would shoot at least 40 rounds to make sure they cycle well. Then, stick to that brand/model ammo. Run another 40-50 through your firearms every year or so.

I did a lot of analysis and testing on 9mm and I think the ones NOT listed here are clearly not as good. Remington bonded rounds aren't that great. Corbon is good, but too much money to practice with it. That is why I stick with ammo I can buy in boxes of 50 for about $30 or so.

Good Luck, get plenty of training so you have good shot placement.
CC


----------



## Packard (Aug 24, 2010)

For .357, I think Federal 125 gr. is recognized at the top man-stopper, but I think there is little difference between any of the major manufacturer's .125 grain as long as it has a 1,400 fps velocity (from a test barrel). 

Buck shot for the shotgun will do more damage than a deer slug at close ranges. Don't expect much in the way of pellet spread in defensive shooting distances. At 12 to 20 feet I would expect it to cover a fist sized hole, maybe full hand-sized at the longer distances.

Make sure you do some training with the defensive rounds; they may kick a good bit more than the practice stuff.


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

Steve M1911A1 said:


> For the pistols, maybe try Hornady Critical Defense cartridges. (This may not be available in .357 Magnum, but you can use .38 Special instead.)
> We use 00 ("double ought") buckshot in our home shotgun.


What he said!


----------



## tlolesen (Dec 27, 2011)

Thanks for all the info. Iam looking to stock pile some rounds for everything I have just in case I need to defend my home or family. The world is becoming a crazy place. Thanks again for all the specifics on the diferent ammo.


----------



## hideit (Oct 3, 2007)

for home defense
20 guage shotgun - 
i have been researching this for 3 months now and found most experts recommend:
FEDERAL 3" shell, #2 buckshot, 18 pellets, F207-2-5PK recommended by two well known experts
WINCHESTER DOUBLE xx MAG 3" shell, #3 buckshot, 24 pellets, X203C3B
REMINGTON 2 3/4" SHELLS, #3 buckshot, 20 pellets, SP20BK5PK-3


----------



## deebo (Jan 5, 2012)

Hornady Critical Defense Rounds or Hornady Zombie Rounds (Same thing except tip color) Nice mushroom design for minimal penetration through dry wall and such....00 buck for the shotgun


----------

